# A method to clear permanently etched (cloudy) fireplace insert glass



## Hullspeed (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi folks. Coming up on burning season here (I think). Over time, my glass gets etched. It's not just covered in soot; it's surface damaged - so no kind of "wiping" or wet newspaper trick is going to fix it. I made a video of what I did to polish the glass perfectly clear. It takes about an hour of work, but if you want to save some money (not buy new glass) then here you go.





Happy and safe burning!


----------

